# almost 29yrs of marriage - is it over



## reallyconfused1 (Jul 27, 2014)

A little history - I have been with my husband since I was 16yrs old. We were married when I was 18 and have been married for almost 29yrs. For the last four years it seems like my husband has been going through something and for the last 11 months I guess I would say it has come to a head. In that four years he has lost his mom, went from driving truck for 25yrs and went to school became a nurse - hated nursing - had weight loss surgery and has lost 107# - went back to driving truck - went on a wild trip with a bunch of his friends without me. And has totally closed down to me. He doesn't talk and has putt guidelines I what I can talk to him about and looks at me with real dislike. It hurts so much and this weekend he wanted to buy a new truck with really high payment for seven years and I said no we cannot afford it and we can't. It got so bad I finally asked why. Did he want to work this out? Does he really blame me for everything that has ever gone wrong in his life? I told him I can't keep feeling bad everytime he comes home. I told him he is and always will be my best friend and I do not want to ruin him. I showed him our financial situation and how we can work that out so it wouldn't ruin both of us in a divorce. I said I am willing to work as hard as he does take our marriage work but if he wasn't going to try, I wasn't going to either. He told me he didn't know what he feels but "once this is over he still wants to be friends" So I left. I said the ball is in your court, you decide. I don't know what to feel.


----------

